# Used Mahlkoenig K30 advice



## Dantaito (May 10, 2017)

After reading a huge amount on here I have set my heart on a K30 but my budget will only allow me to buy used. Is there anything I should watch out for?

I have read about some horror stories taking them apart if they are poorly aligned...

Also what is the difference between ES and VARIO?

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Differences - one is stepped one one is not . What do i mean , with a vario you can adjust the grind as you wish . Wish the Es it has steps , so the amount you can vary the grind is set of you .

Burrs are not cheap neither are parts so when looking a total cost , work out what you will need to replace . They should not be poorly aligned unless someone has picked about with them from the factory .


----------



## Dantaito (May 10, 2017)

Thank you Mrboots2U. Now I'm just waiting to find one!


----------

